# What to Expect? (kinda morbid)



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

This is my 4th loss and I have no idea what to expect for the baby. I lost one at 5 months but don't remember the delivery or seeing the baby (was very traumatic and I was only 15) so no help there. Next loss was at 7 weeks and was a blighted ovum, sack passed in tact no fetus to be found. 3rd m/c was a chem preg and lost within a few days of a positive test so nothing there. I'm supposed to be 12 weeks but u/s shows the baby stopped growing at 8 weeks 3 days. The Dr told me the best I could expect was that if I saw anything it would just look like a large blood clot. On the u/s you could clearly see arms and legs so I don't think the body has deteriorated that much (and I swear I felt movement till yesterday!) and I'm already starting to cramp and bleed so I'm assuming the baby will pass within a day or 2. What can I expect for the condition of a fetus that's supposedly been dead for 4 weeks and looks intact on u/s? Should I expect the cramps to be more intense this time around since there is a fetus to expel? I feel really morbid and sick asking this but I'd like to be prepared.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sorry about your baby.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry









I know that when I lost one at 10 weeks it was still intact, meaning baby was whole and still in the placenta, and waters. I could count fingers, toes everything!

But then again I had seen the HB on an ultrasound 12 hours before hand so there wasnt much time for any break down of the tissues.

My last loss at 7 weeks, was less tramatic, as by the time I had passed it, it was a huge blood clot with grey and white tissue in it. I had seen the baby by ultrasound 1 week before, and the dr said it had died shortly after that.

Between my 7 m/c, ive lost babies at 4 weeks until upwards of 22 weeks.

It varies each time. Mainly based on time between loss, tissue breakdown and actuall passage of the tissue.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well last time I m/c at 8 weeks 4 days and had seen the h/b two days before. It came out all intact and a huge tennis ball/baseball. I was too upset to go looking inside.

This time I m/c at 10 weeks and the baby died at 8 weeks 0 days. I could see arms and legs on the u/s too. It took 8 days after the spotting began to m/c - because of that I had true tissue break down and nothing bigger than two inches by 1 inch came out. I've had quite a few big clots but no tennis ball or grey matter, etc. So it may be determined by how long it takes for you to actually m/c.

I wish you weren't going through this - this is my 5th loss and it just happened yesterday so I'm here to lean on if you need it.


----------



## Denise K (Feb 26, 2002)

I just put a descrip on the sticky thread above about what to expect--my loss was at 10.5 weeks, we guessed the baby stopped growing at 6-8 weeks. Not much identifiable. See that thread for the details if you want.


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I lost my first at 14 weeks, they said the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks and I found out at 10 weeks. I spent 4 weeks waiting, scared to death of what I was going to see. The ultrasound I had at 10 weeks showed a perfect little baby, but by the time miscarried there wasn't much to see. I passed an intact sac, grossly enlarged and full of clots. This time I passed a clear sac full of water and a tiny baby.
I hope that this time passes quickly for you, waiting for an m/c is so miserable. I'll be thinking of you.
Jessica


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

X


----------

